# Router Manual



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Read the manual that came with your router 

The first pages in the manual with give you tips on how to use it right and safe..


Most safety items come down to comon sence ,if it looks wrong or not safe don't do it. 

Have fun but play it SAFE.. 


======


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

*Dust protection*

Always wear a good quality dust mask. Doesn't matter what you're doing, turning pens, cutting tennons, routing dadoes, the dust will kill you eventually.

Brian


----------

